# dixie landing



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Went to the alabama river monday through thursday, camped out on the sand bar across from the landing at dixie.Fished upriver and down river looking for the blue cats.Four cats in four days!!!!!!!Lack of current and no shad schools anywhere.Still good to get out a few days!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

How do you fish for them over on the Alabama River? I think i've talked myself into trying to drift over on the Chattahoochee River.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

No water movement in the Alabama means very little fish. That's the problem with Dixie landing in that your really too far up for the tide to affect the water and if there not pulling water at Claiborne your just screwed.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*drifting*



skiff89_jr said:


> How do you fish for them over on the Alabama River? I think i've talked myself into trying to drift over on the Chattahoochee River.


 Skiff, I have caught some monster blue cats drifting the deep holes 40 to 60 feet deep on the Alabama.I usually drift 37 feet deep in the 50 to 60 foot holes,and 28 or so in the 40 foot holes.In other words,suspended above potential hangups.I use a large bait half the size of your hand or so.Blues have no problem leaving the bottom to come up 15 feet or better to smack a large gizzard shad! I still get hung up often,especially near the bluffs where the big boys hang out.Just carry a break stick when in heavy current.60 pound line is tough to break by hand!This next week or so should get them started with much cooler temps and a great time to drift. Headed to Camden Wednesday or Thursday for a couple of days to redeem myself!


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*hello friend*



sbarrow said:


> No water movement in the Alabama means very little fish. That's the problem with Dixie landing in that your really too far up for the tide to affect the water and if there not pulling water at Claiborne your just screwed.


 Good to hear from you sbarrow,hope those flatheads have been treating you well! Dixie looked like a lake the whole time I was there,tough to even net shad.Usually the blue cats are everywhere,on the sand bars and the deep bends by now. Water temp still way to warm at 68,maybe soon!!!How is ol RR doing?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*hello friend*



sbarrow said:


> No water movement in the Alabama means very little fish. That's the problem with Dixie landing in that your really too far up for the tide to affect the water and if there not pulling water at Claiborne your just screwed.


Good to hear from you sbarrow,hope those flatheads have been treating you well! Dixie looked like a lake the whole time I was there,tough to even net shad.Usually the blue cats are everywhere,on the sand bars and the deep bends by now. Water temp still way to warm at 68,maybe soon!!!How is ol RR doing?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Last time we went up there we could have sank the boat with blues under 10lbs


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Headed to Camden Wednesday or Thursday for a couple of days to redeem myself!


 update us on how you do with the camden cats. Gotta place up there and very interested in getting into fishing for them

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> update us on how you do with the camden cats. Gotta place up there and very interested in getting into fishing for them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Nothing like last year, the shad were deep in the middle of the river channel suspended in 35 to 40 feet of water.I caught a few blues in the mouth of the creeks in 30 feet of water fishing at night.A few along the creek channel in pine barron creek at 30 feet also.Really slow though. Last year this time the shad were up on top and all in the creeks and on the sand bars.Water temp at 63 degrees.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Nothing like last year, the shad were deep in the middle of the river channel suspended in 35 to 40 feet of water.I caught a few blues in the mouth of the creeks in 30 feet of water fishing at night.A few along the creek channel in pine barron creek at 30 feet also.Really slow though. Last year this time the shad were up on top and all in the creeks and on the sand bars.Water temp at 63 degrees.


will they move up or has that passed? My place is up the river at white oak.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Let ya know*



Try'n Hard said:


> will they move up or has that passed? My place is up the river at white oak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Really strange this year,usually the colder the deeper they go,headed back tonight, Let you know in a couple of days when I get back!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Really strange this year,usually the colder the deeper they go,headed back tonight, Let you know in a couple of days when I get back!


thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Found them*

Found the big blues and a few flatheads,but not where I thought they would be!Right smack dab in the middle of the river with little or no cover about 18 to 20 feet deep, but closer to deeper water.I was using large threadfin shad,but they would not hit them just sitting still. I had to bounce them like a plastic worm along the bottom. Kind of like bass fishing,only with a much stronger pull!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Found the big blues and a few flatheads,but not where I thought they would be!Right smack dab in the middle of the river with little or no cover about 18 to 20 feet deep, but closer to deeper water.I was using large threadfin shad,but they would not hit them just sitting still. I had to bounce them like a plastic worm along the bottom. Kind of like bass fishing,only with a much stronger pull!!!!!


How big? They should be migrating right now. Headed south, running the channels like high ways.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

The fish don't migrate south on the Alabama they just bunch up in deeper holes.
Waters gonna have to get a lot colder for that to even happen. Congrats on the catch ole buddy.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> The fish don't migrate south on the Alabama they just bunch up in deeper holes.
> Waters gonna have to get a lot colder for that to even happen. Congrats on the catch ole buddy.


They migrate back from the dam to deeper water. Kinda what I was getting at.


----------

